# Man of Steel



## MidWest (Jun 14, 2013)

Just saw the premier tonight.  All I can say is Epic...  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2013)

I liked it. I was entertained the entire time. No need to wait after the credits: there is nothing.

Quick interview at the screening on Henry Cavill's home island:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=671742022851590&set=vb.192627814096349&type=2&theater


----------



## Drew83 (Jun 14, 2013)

It was a sick movie!


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 14, 2013)

the fight scenes were bland, the character development was poor. It was cool to see krypton, but there were so many holes in the story as to be disappointing.


----------



## MidWest (Jun 14, 2013)

Compared to previous superman attempts I will have to disagree.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 14, 2013)

better than the superman of 2006, but not near as good as superman 1 and 2 with christopher reves. cool CGI doesn't make up for the story they gave us. 

Fight scenes= 15 min of the exact same stuff. How many buildings do we need to see them fly through? every single fight was 3 hits then someone was thrown 300 yards. cool the first time. eh, after that. there was no wow factor at all in the fight scenes.

also basic fundamental changes to the character development of both jor-el, and jonathan kent which led to poor character development, and holes in the story.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw it this morning.  Fantastic movie!  Henry Cavill is the best Superman, thus far.


----------



## Robert Parrish (Jun 15, 2013)

I think some of the flying was faked.


----------



## troubador (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not overly excited to see another movie about the origins of Superman.


----------



## malk (Jun 15, 2013)

what a  great movie,special effects were awesome.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 15, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Saw it this morning.  Fantastic movie!  Henry Cavill is the best Superman, thus far.




yeah I thought he was dreamy  

but thought character development sucked...I think if you hadn't watched every single other superman movie ever made you would have been screwed...
it was almost like it was more of a comparison to other movies than standing on its own legs


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2013)

Spoilerish

David Goyer Tells Me About His Man Of Steel Sequel Plans And Problems - Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors

We believe that Warner Bros.? plan right now is to get a sequel to Man of Steel underway and only after that move screenwriter David Goyer, and very likely director Zack Snyder, onto Justice League. Unless Man of Steel somehow ends up being a flop ? and so far, that?s very much not happening ? I would expect them to stick with this scheme.

And it?s not a brand new plan. Back when David Goyer first started work on the Man of Steel screenplay, the studio told him to leave their options open and make sure the film could, if everything worked out at the box office, form the beginnings of DC Comics Movieverse.

So Goyer did that. There?s nothing in this film that should prevent the introduction of a Batman, an Aquaman, a Wonder Woman or a Flash.

But it looks to me, in fact, that while leaving the way open for the introduction of other superheroes, Goyer has simultaneously made some different sequel problems for himself. At the very least, he?s reinvented Superman in such a way that many of the old standby tropes we know from 75 years of comics, radio, TV and film just aren?t going to fly anymore.

I have to say, that?s one of the things I most enjoyed about Man of Steel, and I do feel very curious about what new, distinctive directions that any sequels will have to take this story and these characters.

Here?s some of what Goyer had to say on the subject of a Man of Steel sequel when I sat down with him yesterday. Check out the problem solving he?s going to have to do ? and also the ideas for the follow up that he?s clearly already had.

Chris [Nolan] was very clear that the Dark Knight trilogy exists in its own finite universe. But everybody is aware that it was Warner?s intention there would be some kind of shared universe.

I believe I wrote a Lexcorp easter egg into the script and we mentioned STAR Labs at one point, which some comic book readers will be aware of. Zack slipped in the Wayne Industries satellite and I first saw that in the rough cut.

The challenge for us moving forward is how to depict Superman in a world like this, in a world where Twitter exists, in a world with social media. To me, the interesting challenge is ?Could he solve hunger in the horn of Africa? What would he do with the Arab Spring? What would he do in Syria??

Partly you could argue ?How could he not intervene in something like the situation in Syria?? but the other argument is ?Is it a hornet?s nest if her intervenes? Does he have the wherewithal or the knowledge to intervene in something like this??

To me, that?s the interesting challenge. It?s easier for Batman because he just exists in this little pocket of the world, he?s not violating sovereign airspace every day. 

There is musing about Lex Luthor, conversations that Zack and I have had on set, but it all depends on what happens over the next month. There are obviously those Lexcorp easter eggs in the film and clearly you can see from that, to the extent to which we can intuit things about Lex, it?s not the Gene Hackman version. This is a Bill Gates-like Lex that is probably worth 50, 60, 70 billion dollars. It?s a very different Lex.

Okay, let me warn you that from here on out we?re into something more like spoiler territory. You may prefer to click away, or just skip down now to the end of the italicised comments.

Right. So up next is what David had to say when talking about the lack of a Clark Kent disguise or alias in the film, and how easy it is for folks to recognise this version of Kal-El whenever they see him.

In our minds there are people in Smallville who know Superman?s secret as well [as Lois], Pete Ross seems to know, there?s probably a couple dozen people who know and we thought it would be interesting if they?re protective of him.

We were able to sidestep the issue of the ludicrous glasses disguise in this film but going forwards, we?re going to find ourselves in a sticky wicket. Zack and I have definitely talked about ?Okay, hmm, this will be interesting.? Clearly Perry White and Steve Lombard see Lois kissing Superman at the end of the film. Perry?s not an idiot. Moving forward, he?s probably going to say to Lois ?What?s up with that?? We?re definitely going to have to go through some story gymnastics.

Thanks again to Goyer for giving up a good chunk of time to talk with me. Please do come back for more from our interview over the weekend.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> the fight scenes were bland, the character development was poor. It was cool to see krypton, but there were so many holes in the story as to be disappointing.



As bad as Prometheus?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> As bad as Prometheus?



WOW, damn, tough call. not sure which one was a bigger let down. I'm going to go with Superman just because to me this was supposed to be in my mind the number one movie of the summer. It wasn't. So far it's like 5th and i've still not seen like a half dozen hopefully cool movies yet


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 16, 2013)

That's a huge statement. Prometheus story was fkg retarded. Don't get me started on that one!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

review


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

lookin forward to World War Z and the loneranger (srsly) myself


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lookin forward to World War Z and the loneranger (srsly) myself



I read World War Z.  Good book.  Movie is quite a bit different from the book.  Pretty much night and day.  The book is the slow moving zombies and the movie, obviously, has the sprinters.  The book is written as a history of a zombie war, told from different perspectives by survivors.


----------



## LAM (Jun 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> lookin forward to World War Z and the loneranger (srsly) myself



yep!


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

oh yeah...but fast zombies are way fuckin scarier than slow zombies

which is scarier...night of the living dead or 28 days later?

also...don't even get me started on zombies and freezing climates (heellooooo...freezing cells makes them burst, hence..they'd melt)


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh yeah...but fast zombies are way fuckin scarier than slow zombies
> 
> which is scarier...night of the living dead or 28 days later?
> 
> also...don't even get me started on zombies and freezing climates (heellooooo...freezing cells makes them burst, hence..they'd melt)



The book explains the zombies surviving the cold.  Sprinters are scary, but the slow moving ones in the book are pretty quiet.  Plus they moan which draws other zombies.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

their explanation is flawed (remind me what it was again?)


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 16, 2013)

SheriV said:


> their explanation is flawed (remind me what it was again?)



Something to do with the virus preventing cell breakdown in cold conditions.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 16, 2013)

pffffffttttt pft


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

David S. Goyer Confirmed To Write JUSTICE LEAGUE For WB

David S. Goyer Confirmed To Write JUSTICE LEAGUE For WB

Along with the news that David S. Goyer would return to work on the script for the Man of Steel sequel, Deadline have now revealed that he's also writing Justice League! "Goyers? deal is part of a huge 3-picture deal he signed at Warner Bros for Man Of Steel, the sequel, and Justice League with Superman". We reported a rumor that claimed as much a while ago, but there had been no confirmation or debunking, and most of us assumed it was just wishful (or not depending on whether you're a fan) thinking. Also, it seems Kel from Latino Review overheard the writer admit that he's working on the movie at the Man Of Steel premiere. 

Of course he may have misheard, but the Deadline info alone would seem to confirm that Goyer is indeed penning WB's Justice League flick. What do you guys think of this news?


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully the Man of Steel sequel is done right.  Don't really give a shit about the Justice League.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

David Goyer Reveals A Couple Of Scenes That Were Cut From MAN OF STEEL

David Goyer Reveals A Couple Of Scenes That Were Cut From MAN OF STEEL

Bleeding Cool caught up with Man Of Steel writer David S. Goyer, who spilled the beans on a couple of scenes that never made the final cut of the movie. Funnily enough, both scenes involved elements that many critics have called the finished film out on: The first had humor (they felt there wasn't enough) and the second had action (they felt there was too much). Goyer maintains that the finished movie is "relatively close" to his first script draft as far as the basic structure and characters are concerned, but here's what they decided it was better to scrap: 

"There was a little scene in which Jonathan and Martha take a baby Kal to a paediatrician because he?s starting to experience these changes. They do a hearing test on him where they?re dialling up these sounds and baby Kal screams and it blows out all the windows. 

It was a funny scene but after the armageddon on Krypton ? originally we went from that to baby Kal to the fishing trawler ? it just felt weird. We didn?t need it. Tonally it felt off. 

Believe it or not there was another action scene ? we didn?t film it. After Zod first announces himself [the Krpytonians] provide a demonstration of their might. They drop Faora into Shanghai and NamEk, who is the big eight foot tall guy who doesn?t speak, they drop him another foreign city. 

It was another five pages of crazy Kryptonian destruction. We didn?t need it. We knew that, my god, there?s already a lot of action."


There is. There REALLY is!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

Henry Cavill talks to Muscle & Fitness about MAN OF STEEL

Henry Cavill talks to Muscle & Fitness about MAN OF STEEL

Of the many collective gasps that the audience at my theatre uttered during a packed screening of Man Of Steel on Friday, the loudest was when we see Clark Kent running with no shirt on after the oil rig explosion. It was gasp-inducing for the audience for two reasons, first it is the sight of how insane the physique of an actual super human can look like, and second is the realization of the blood and sweat that Henry Cavill must have shed to achieve it. In that one gasp-inducing shot, Cavill and Snyder are able to show the indestructible, invulenerable and superhuman qualities of Clark Kent. 

Cavill and his trainer Mark Twight, the founder of Gym Jones, talk to Muscle & Fitness about the grueling 11 months that went into the creation of that one shot. Below is an excerpt and some quotes and trivia gleaned from the feature.



Henry Cavill was screwed. It was another cold winter?s day on the Vancouver set of Man of Steel ? the kind that makes it hard to get out of bed, hardest still to get motivated to train, and for Cavill, nearly impossible to move that damn barbell. He was on his final rep of his final set of front squats when his leg muscles froze under the stress of the 305 pounds sitting across his shoulders. He had dutifully pounded out three sets of four with the weight already, but at the bottom of the fourth rep of his fourth set, Cavill?s muscles flat out quit on him. His ass was pinned to the ground and his knees started to buckle inward. His trainer, Gym Jones founder Mark Twight, who closely monitored Cavill throughout his Man of Steel training, waited for his client to lean forward and dump the bar to the ground. Instead, Cavill did something that Twight ? a man not easily impressed ? would remember forever. He drove his heels into the ground and pushed, his face twisting into an expression that can only come from an outlay of supreme effort, his body working harder than at any time during his entire year of training for the role. And slowly he began to rise out of the hole, grinding his way back up, until he completed the rep. He racked the bar, lifted his head, and opened his eyes... and everything seemed different. Suddenly there was confidence, and elation. But beyond that, there was puzzlement ? the eyes of man trying to process a whole new world of possibility.




---The name of Mark Twight's fitness establishment, Gym Jones, is a play on the words of the name of cult leader Jim Jones 

---Snyder warned Mark Twight that Cavill had a shirtless scene in early October, then another three weeks later, so he would have to stay in peak human shape for the entire period, a big challenge that Cavill and Twight undertook 

---Cavill had leaned down to 170 pounds for his hyper-cut look in Tarsem's Singh hit film, Immortals. So Twight wanted him to gain much more muscle for Man Of Steel 

---At the end of a two month ramp up training period, Cavill was training twice a day and eating 5000-6000 calories a day to gain 20 pounds of muscle 

---The pre-filming training schedule of 10 hours sleep and training twice a day was impossible once filming began with 14 hour days, and time to train only 2-3 days in a week or not at all. So Twight built a solid physical foundation in Cavill during 5 months of pre-traiing so that his Superman physique could be maintained even during the taxing filming schedule 

---Cavill weighed around 190 for the filming of Man Of Steel. His body fat percentage was maintained at 5-7% except for the shirtless scenes for which he dropped to only 3% fat on his body 

---Cavill's shirtless scenes were purposefully included to show that the physique in the Superman suit was actually his 

---Cavill achieved the following personal bests 
435 pounds for deadlift 
245 pounds for push press 
365 pounds for backsquat 
10 sets of 10 reps of front squat with 225 pounds



Mark Twight and Henry Cavill on the above defining moment in Cavill's training 
Mark Twight: Somehow he got his sh-t together, To see him do that, then walk around like he?s on air, to believe in himself enough to try that hard, that was one of the more impressive things that happened during the whole course of this process. 
Henry cavill: It was a fantastic moment, and certainly made me feel pretty darn good. It wasn?t because of the number that I felt good. It?s because I pushed past what I thought was possible. I felt like I earned the right to try and represent Superman. I learned my limits go far beyond what my head thinks they are. Superman isn?t just about his strength or his abilities. It?s more about determination in the face of a seemingly insurmountable problem, which is exactly how 305 pounds felt when I was stuck at the bottom of that front squat. 

Henry Cavill on the pressure of getting the right physique for the role 
I felt enormous pressure. Mostly from myself to get it right. This isn?t something that you get wrong. The pressure mostly manifested when I started negotiating with myself during a workout. My head would be telling me to quit or to not push so hard and save energy for later sets by doing fewer reps, but then I?d remind myself that I had to get this right and I?d start blasting. 

Mark Twight on the challenge of making Cavill peak for 3 weeks 
Peaking a guy for a few days is one thing. What Snyder was asking for was an entirely different problem. 

Mark Twight on his unbreakable 10 hours sleep a night rule that he set for Cavill 
It?s like, ?Hey, guy, you want to be f-king Superman? Then do this one other thing, which might be the most important piece of it,?If you don?t get the sleep, if you can?t recover, then we can?t continue with this training and we won?t achieve the objective. The predatory effect that a lack of sleep has on the rest of the work you do is shockingly powerful. The HGH and testosterone secretion that happens during these deep-sleep cycles is super-important. 


Mark Twight on how the training affected Cavill's performance 
Fitness is strength and conditioning, but also strength of character. Cheating and shortcuts produce visible insecurity. Genuine accomplishment looks and feels different. It cannot be faked. By doing physically difficult things, by changing his body of his own will, Henry changed his attitude and his bearing. He looked huge. He walked huge. His attitude broadcast his physical capability. 

Mark Twight on the look they were going for with Cavill 
There has never been a superhero that didn't have broad shoulders and a small waist - Henry's frame is ideal. But we had to add some meat to it. Our model for the new Superman was Steve Reeves in Hercules. I think that's a reasonable and aesthetic look. 

Read more in the July 2013 issue of Muscle & Fitness.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2013)

I wonder what his 4 brothers look like. His parents took pictures with him at the NY premiere in the slideshow:

‘Man of Steel’ star Henry Cavill knows how Clark Kent feels | Hero Complex – movies, comics, pop culture – Los Angeles Times


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> I liked it. I was entertained the entire time. *No need to wait after the credits: there is nothing.*



I waited and you're right. _Nuthin_. 



bio-chem said:


> better than the superman of 2006, but not near as good as superman 1 and 2 with christopher reves. cool CGI doesn't make up for the story they gave us.
> 
> Fight scenes= 15 min of the exact same stuff. *How many buildings do we need to see them fly through?* every single fight was 3 hits then someone was thrown 300 yards. cool the first time. eh, after that. there was no wow factor at all in the fight scenes.



_*ALL OF THEM!*_



Gregzs said:


> review



Must have spent easily two hours yesterday watching YouTube videos of different reviews. Some really professionally done videos with great commentary available online.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 16, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> *I wonder what his 4 brothers look like. *His parents took pictures with him at the NY premiere in the slideshow:
> 
> ?Man of Steel? star Henry Cavill knows how Clark Kent feels | Hero Complex ? movies, comics, pop culture ? Los Angeles Times








*L-R:* Henry, Marianne and Colin Cavill

He's a great mix of his mother's and father's looks.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 17, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Believe it or not there was another action scene ? we didn?t film it. After Zod first announces himself [the Krpytonians] provide a demonstration of their might. They drop Faora into Shanghai and NamEk, who is the big eight foot tall guy who doesn?t speak, they drop him another foreign city.
> 
> It was another five pages of crazy Kryptonian destruction. We didn?t need it. We knew that, my god, there?s already a lot of action."
> 
> ...



There is a lot of the exact same action. It was not new. It's like they filmed one fight scene and played it on a loop. None of the fight scenes were well choreographed (what choreography do you need for a max 3 punch combination?) and then they CGI'd a different building into the same go through another wall crap


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

in search of less famous as good looking cavill brothers that may be single now...


----------



## SheriV (Jun 17, 2013)

full shot of the fam


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 17, 2013)

Spoiler Alert: Don't read if you haven't seen it, but these are some of my major beefs with this Superman Story

Superman: He is a killer now? When did this happen? Superman is the total Christ figure, and always takes the higher road finding a way to win without getting dirty. Guess the screenwriters forgot that part. His motivation is always to save people, and protect them because he couldn't save his adopted father despite all his powers. More on that below.

Johnathan Kent: Tells Superman he may have to let people die to protect himself, and hide his identity. Again, Superman is a Christ figure, always placing others above himself. He is supposed to get his strong moral compass from his adoptive father. Kansas farmer, good old boy upbringing. Again, failure on the screenwriters part to understand this. Kent also dies in a tornado, when Superman could have saved him. Kent is supposed to die by a heart attack. The imagery of Superman not able to save his father from the frailties of the human body is yet again a Christ analogy. How the fuck do you mess that easy one up so bad?

Jor-El. Ok, so in a world (Krypton) where we are told everyone born (not naturally), is bred for a singular purpose. To fulfill a singular role within society. (Zod, is the general, warrior, ultimate protector of Krypton) Jor-El is a politician, scientist, and a fighter/warrior able to defeat Zod in one-on-one combat? So you give us a premise which is kinda cool, and then can't give any continuity to your own plot device? How is Jor-El the all encompassing bad ass who can do anything? (except leave krypton with his son no matter how much he and his wife wanted to. They do a piss poor job of explaining that) 

And, why is it General Zod is able to use a ship to leave krypton when the planet is destroyed (not by the sun going nova, but by imploding because they've used up the worlds resources. wtf? way to get stupid ass hollywood preachy, and do it poorly guys) yet everyone else on the planet has to stay on the planet and die? Kryptonians explored the stars, and populated the galaxy, yet can't leave their own planet when it's going to implode?

Loise Lane. So right off the bat she knows who Superman is. We never get to see the dynamic of Superman hiding his identity from Loise through the alter ego Clark Kent. Also, She is on the ship and learns about Superman, when he is learning his true identity at the same time? C'mon, way to take away all the cool little dynamic of the character development and interaction of superman-loise-clark triangle before it could even happen.

This movie has predictable, rehashed fight scenes, a story with no continuity, and characters who don't hold true to the mythos. How anyone can see this as anything but a fail is beyond me.


----------



## malk (Jun 17, 2013)

the dude is a pikey,,,didnt know that lol....


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 17, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Spoiler Alert: Don't read if you haven't seen it, but these are some of my major beefs with this Superman Story
> 
> Superman: He is a killer now? When did this happen? Superman is the total Christ figure, and always takes the higher road finding a way to win without getting dirty. Guess the screenwriters forgot that part. His motivation is always to save people, and protect them because he couldn't save his adopted father despite all his powers. More on that below.
> 
> ...



Your mention of a Christ figure shows where you just don't get it.  It's entertainment.  If you're looking for enlightenment look elsewhere.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 17, 2013)

Bill Nye explains how Superman shaves? | Film | Great Job, Internet! | The A.V. Club


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bio-chem (Jun 18, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> Your mention of a Christ figure shows where you just don't get it.  It's entertainment.  If you're looking for enlightenment look elsewhere.



I don't get it. really? Dude, if you can't see that Superman was intended as a Christ figure then you are unbelievably dense. 

it doesn't matter if you are Christian, and believe in Christ or not. It's allegorical which is all over entertainment. I didn't go to the movie looking for enlightenment. I went to the movie looking for a fun summer movie that in someway holds to the mythos of Superman.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 18, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> I don't get it. really? Dude, if you can't see that Superman was intended as a Christ figure then you are unbelievably dense.
> 
> it doesn't matter if you are Christian, and believe in Christ or not. It's allegorical which is all over entertainment. I didn't go to the movie looking for enlightenment. I went to the movie looking for a fun summer movie that in someway holds to the mythos of Superman.



You sure are quick with the put-downs whenever someone doesn't agree with you.  Superman was never intended as a Christ figure.  Read the original comics.  He was intended as an overgrown Boy Scout with super powers.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 18, 2013)

Dense is thinking that everything is about Christ.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 18, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> You sure are quick with the put-downs whenever someone doesn't agree with you.  Superman was never intended as a Christ figure.  Read the original comics.  He was intended as an overgrown Boy Scout with super powers.



Overgrown Boy Scout with super powers. Coming from heaven, the only Son, to be a light, and beacon to raise up the human people. Yup, no Christ figure there. I can't believe I was so wrong. 

But forget the Christ figure. Let's remove that part. It doesn't forgive the fact that they aren't consistent with the rest of their character development, their story, and gave us rehashed special effects we've seen before in plenty of other movies. 

So what was Jor-El's sole purpose for being bred? hmmmm. Was he a politician, scientist, or was he a warrior? According to them each Kryptonian was bred for a single purpose. Yet, Jor-El was a badder ass warrior than General Zod, a wiser politician than the entire council, and apparently the only scientist on the planet smart enough to make a ship and save his child. 

I get it, you are easily entertained, you had no expectations going in other than seeing a building destroyed. That's fine. I wanted just a bit more.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 18, 2013)

My expectation was a good movie.  Which I got.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

$40 for a t-shirt?! I guess some people might pay that.

https://www.gymjones.com/shop/product/man-of-steel-t-shirt/


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah I thought he was dreamy



The MTV Taiwan Interviewer kept asking about touching his muscles.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Spoiler Alert: Don't read if you haven't seen it, but these are some of my major beefs with this Superman Story
> 
> Superman: He is a killer now? When did this happen? Superman is the total Christ figure, and always takes the higher road finding a way to win without getting dirty. Guess the screenwriters forgot that part. His motivation is always to save people, and protect them because he couldn't save his adopted father despite all his powers. More on that below.



MAN OF STEEL: Zack Snyder Discusses The Climactic Fight, A Deleted Scene & More

As part of Empire's Man Of Steel SPOILER podcast, the director shares some very interesting details on an action sequence that never made the final cut of the movie. He also explains why they had Supes do what he did in his final battle with Zod..

While chatting to Empire, Man Of Steel director Zack Snyder speaks at length about the decision to have Superman kill General Zod in order to save a family of innocents. He reveals that in the original version of the script the character was simply once again banished to the Phantom Zone, but Snyder was adamant that Kal-El should kill Zod -- because otherwise where does his aversion to killing originate from? He also shares details of another action scene on Kryton that didn't make the final cut, in which one of Jor El's AIs takes humanoid form and battles Zod's pack of genetically engineered dogs! It's all great stuff so be sure to take a listen from the time Snyder comes in around the 50 minute mark, and then David S. Goyer chimes in too, revealing that Chris Nolan was against Zod's death at the hands of Superman at first. Plus, he once again speaks about WB's plans for a shared DC movie universe (txt after the player below). 


"This is just, sort of, y?know, ground zero for (no pun intended) a greater DC universe. This is a shared universe so we?re saying yes, Lex Luthor exists in this world, Bruce Wayne exists in this world. We mentioned S.T.A.R. Labs and so the intention is if the film is well received that this would be the starting point for introducing other characters and ultimately, obviously Warner Brothers hopes there will be a Justice League film and perhaps you might start seeing other characters appearing in each other?s films. I think in some ways they?re interested in going perhaps the opposite direction that Marvel has done which may be to do a group film and then spin off."


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

So Just How Much Would All That Destruction In MAN OF STEEL To Metropolis Cost?

So Just How Much Would All That Destruction In MAN OF STEEL To Metropolis Cost?

Ok as we all so, Metropolis was just about destroyed from Zod's weapon and also Superman vs Zod.It also destroyed and we all now it's highly likely Lex Luthor will be the one to rebuild the city. So how much should Lex make this check out towards? Let's ask scientist and "disaster expert" Charles Watson and his Watson Technical Consulting outfit have attempted to answer the question both in terms of the human toll Metropolis paid as well as the financial cost. We have this nice little poster of all the findings and info about how much damage was done. Let's take a look at that:


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

anyone notice the lex petroleum truck in the movie? I caught it and chuckled


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> anyone notice the lex petroleum truck in the movie? I caught it and chuckled



One of the satellites in space has a large W on it for Wayne Enterprises.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> anyone notice the lex petroleum truck in the movie? I caught it and chuckled



I caught that, too.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> One of the satellites in space has a large W on it for Wayne Enterprises.




oh I missed that one!

I wonder how..haha...


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> You sure are quick with the put-downs whenever someone doesn't agree with you.  Superman was never intended as a Christ figure.  Read the original comics.  He was intended as an overgrown Boy Scout with super powers.



'Man of Steel' promoted from the pulpit 

You are so right he was never intended as a Christ figure. Certainly the studio who produced the movie never thought so. That was never the intention.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 19, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> 'Man of Steel' promoted from the pulpit
> 
> You are so right he was never intended as a Christ figure. Certainly the studio who produced the movie never thought so. That was never the intention.



It's called "marketing".  You can market anything as anything.  Like the guy in South America marketing his dick as a source of holy water.  All you have to do is give it a suck.



> Snyder added, "Comic books are our mythology now. We don't really have gods that we believe in that live up on a mountain. We barely believe in the gods that we have, and I just feel like Superman allows us to explain the modern world."



That doesn't say much about Christ, does it?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> It's called "marketing".  You can market anything as anything.  Like the guy in South America marketing his dick as a source of holy water.  All you have to do is give it a suck.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't say much about Christ, does it?



Further proving my point that they got it wrong because they don't understand. My entire argument has been that they missed their mark. How are you not getting this?


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> in search of less famous as good looking cavill brothers that may be single now...



You don't want to fight Gina Carano for Henry?

Here's a flash for you Sheri

Video: Mark Twight talks about the unique challenges of MAN OF STEEL

Much has been made of Henry Cavill's MAN OF STEEL physique which has stunned movie-goers since the movie opened Friday. Now the man responsible for getting him into shape talks about why he accepted the challenge of turning Cavill into Superman. 

Snyder said previously that he wanted Cavill to look like a "freak" and be in "crazy" shape. So he turned to his friend Mark Twight to accomplish the impossible. But he set even more challenges for Twight and his trainee.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

Henry Cavill's Old Yearbook Photo and Sweet Dog-Walking Past Revealed! | Comcast

Henry Cavill's Old Yearbook Photo and Sweet Dog-Walking Past Revealed!

Can you believe that Superman used to go by the nickname "Fat Cavill"?

An old (and kinda adorable) yearbook photo Henry Cavill from his early teen years found its way online?and, to be honest, it doesn't look a whole lot like the Man of Steel star we know and drool over today. 

And though we're not seeing where anyone got the "Fat Cavill" thing, the British actor has openly talked about being a victim of bullying when he was younger because of his weight.

"I was fat, I was Fat Cavill," the now-30-year-old heartthrob told Details magazine. "I bawled on the phone to my mom four times a day. I became an easy target." 

By the time Cavill was 17, however, he had dropped weight for his role in The Count of Monte Cristo and was already starting to look like leading-man material. 

But, as tends to be the case for many aspiring actors, he needed a few side jobs along the way?like dog-walking!

Entertainment writer Gianna Mucci revealed today that Superman AKA Cavill once walked her dog, Buddy. 

"I used to walk my rescued malamute, Buddy, by the new neighborhood tapas restaurant in West Hollywood, California, each night," she wrote on Yahoo Movies . "Buddy immediately took to Henry. And I must admit, so did I, almost immediately giving him the moniker 'Hot Henry.'" 

A far cry from "Fat Cavill," indeed.

Mucci recalled that Cavill had offered to help her out by walking Buddy from time to time and she had no idea that he was brink of fame?until she heard that he had auditioned to play James Bond.

"It was a whirlwind. One second I saw him nightly and considered him my friend-slash-backup dog walker, and the next he was becoming a movie star. It still doesn't seem real."

The best part of the tale? When Mucci saw Cavill on The Immortals red carpet, and realized that, regardless of his indisputable arrival on the Hollywood scene, he was still the same sweet guy she knew. 

"He immediately recognized me, hugged me and asked me about Buddy. Despite all that had changed in his life, he was still the same Henry?as humble and thoughtful as ever," she wrote. "Before Henry left to do more press, he looked down, and said quietly, 'I miss Buddy.' My heart melted. He was a movie star now, yet he genuinely missed my loving dog."

Looks like the actor formerly known as "Fat Cavill" is now one of the most handsome guys in Hollywood, inside and out.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 19, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Further proving my point that they got it wrong because they don't understand. My entire argument has been that they missed their mark. How are you not getting this?



My argument is that you are reading too much into it.  It's a movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

American Cities I'd Prefer To See Get Blown Up In The Movies Instead of New York - The Awl | The Awl

American Cities I'd Prefer To See Get Blown Up In The Movies Instead of New York

30. Providence

29. Little Rock

28. Des Moines

27. Houston

26. Olympia

25. Cincinnati 

24. Fargo 

23. Omaha

22. Albuquerque

21. Louisville 

20. Orlando

19. St. Paul

18. Las Vegas

17. Denver

16. Seattle

15. Memphis 

14. Columbus

13. Cheyenne

12. Phoenix

11. Salt Lake City

10. Milwaukee

9. Springfield (all)

8. Kansas City, MO

7. Kansas City, KS

6. Pittsburgh

5. Portland (both)

4. Baltimore

3. Hartford

2. Trenton

1. Stamford






Evelyn Everlady is the pen name of a woman in New York City, who is actually so over her terrible ex-boyfriend that she doesn't even care enough to write about him any more, unfortunately for all of us.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)

What Would Happen If Superman Punched You? - DesignTAXI.com

YouTuber Jake, from the channel VSauce3, recently explored what would happen if you got punched by Superman. 

For one thing, you wouldn't be able to see the punch coming. Superman's punch travels faster than your brain can process the information. 

His punch is also 2,800 times more powerful than the nuclear bomb on Hiroshima. 

In short, Superman's punch is strong enough to liquefy and disintegrate your atoms before you even know what is happening.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Zaphod (Jun 20, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> American Cities I'd Prefer To See Get Blown Up In The Movies Instead of New York - The Awl | The Awl
> 
> American Cities I'd Prefer To See Get Blown Up In The Movies Instead of New York
> 
> ...



I notice Detroit isn't on your list.  Because it already looks devastated?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 20, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> My argument is that you are reading too much into it.  It's a movie.



A movie that gave us rehashed CGI action, inconsistent characters, and a story with holes in it. I think all of my arguments have shown to be valid. 

I don't have any problem with you saying overlook all of that, that's valid, but for 9 bucks a ticket I expect more from my movies. Warner Bros. Owes me a good product.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 20, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> A movie that gave us rehashed CGI action, inconsistent characters, and a story with holes in it. I think all of my arguments have shown to be valid.
> 
> I don't have any problem with you saying overlook all of that, that's valid, but for 9 bucks a ticket I expect more from my movies. Warner Bros. Owes me a good product.



Easy enough to take care of.  Write them to let them know of your dissatisfaction and you will spend your money on the productions of other studios.  You are right, at $9 they should serve up a good product.  I saw it at the matinee price of $6.  For my $6 I got a big screen, surround sound, and over two hours of entertainment.


----------



## jadean (Jun 20, 2013)

Movie was awesome thread closed!


----------



## MidWest (Jun 20, 2013)

17 bucks a ticket for IMAX 3D.  This moving in Imax 3d regardless of expense was f'ing sweet.  It was made for 3D

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

malk said:


> the dude is a pikey,,,didnt know that lol....



I had to look up that term pikey. I didn't really get it until I saw Snatch for the first time tonight. It is on the Sundance channel right now. You might be careful with that. They might react the way they did in the movie. lol


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

Video: Henry Cavill on why he wanted his Superman to have a hairy chest

Video: Henry Cavill on why he wanted his Superman to have a hairy chest

"Sacrilege!" and "This is not Superman!" were the cries that greeted MAN OF STEEL set photos in late 2011 when photos of a bearded, super-shredded and extremely hirsute Henry Cavill leaked online. The primal beast-like appearance seemed aggressively alpha masculine compared to the gentler depictions of Superman in the earlier films and media and something more suited to Wolverine suggested many people. 

MAN OF STEEL star Cavill had previously shaved his torso for the 2011 actioner Immortals to show off his muscle definition, but for MAN OF STEEL, he decided to give the razor a skip. Here's why. 

It's something that I wanted to because in the comic book Death of Superman, there's this bit where his costume's ripped, and he's making the ultimate sacrifice and he's got this hairy chest and I was like "Okay, Why is the perception that because he's muscly, he must have no body hair?" And I thought why can't we just do that, like in the comic books. And so we did. 

And well because, real men have chest hair!


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 20, 2013)

Zack Snyder & The MAN OF STEEL Cast On The Possibility Of Seeing Doomsday In A Sequel

Zack Snyder & The MAN OF STEEL Cast On The Possibility Of Seeing Doomsday In A Sequel

When Zack Snyder is asked when he thinks would be the right time to "unleash Doomsday", the director suggests that it's always a possibility now that Man Of Steel has opened the doors of the DC cinematic universe. Amy Adams thinks Doomsday would be cool (suggesting that Lex Luthor could introduce the character), but would prefer Bizarro. Michael Shannon admits that although he's heard of the "Death Of Superman", he could never get into the comic books, and Henry Cavill simply hopes it happens and thinks it'd be awesome. 

I'm sure if Man Of Steel does kick off a franchise, it will only be a matter of time before Doomsday makes an appearance, but I'm not sure it would (or should) be in the second movie.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> Spoiler Alert: Don't read if you haven't seen it, but these are some of my major beefs with this Superman Story
> 
> Superman: He is a killer now? *When did this happen?*



Who wrote this?

_When?_ Superman II. 

He exposed the three villains to Gold Kryptonite, robbed them of their powers and pitched Zod away like a dirty sock. Superman 1, Zod 0.

Likewise Superman IV. What do you think happened to Nuclear Man when Superman dropped him in that reactor? Dead Nuclear Man is dead.

And don't get me started on the comic books.

Author doesn't know shit.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 21, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Who wrote this?
> 
> _When?_ Superman II.
> 
> ...



I forgot all about that!  Superman III, he kills his evil self.  Chokes him to death.  Superman IV, he kills the sun guy that Lex Luthor made.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 21, 2013)

Scoop: What Wonderful Easter Egg Was Cut From Man Of Steel? - Comic Book Therapy

Scoop: What Wonderful Easter Egg Was Cut From Man Of Steel?

Those of you tDianaPrincehat follow me on Twitter or know me personally know that I was amped for Man Of Steel. Years and years of anticipation for one of my favorite characters to return to the big screen had me at a fever pitch for the movie to hit. Getting me even more excited for the film, was that I had made some trusted contacts that were providing me with information about the film. Most of them were covered during my time at another site, but I have dropped a few here as well.

One of those was that Wayne Enterprises was getting a name drop in the movie. This was later confirmed by director Zack Snyder himself, and by now most have seen it in the movie. Not only was that in there, but there was lots of other little ones in there such as S.T.A.R. Labs and LexCorp.

However, there was one that I knew about that I teased on Twitter, that I wouldn?t reveal. It was a character that was due for some sort of big screen attention that I wanted people to be surprised by when they saw it. The surprised on was me, however,  when I didn?t see it in the film. So I asked, and it appears as if the scene has been cut from the movie. So I have decided to write this little piece up about what it is I know.

*Spoilers About Man Of Steel From This Point:*

Okay, during the battle of Smallville, Supes gets walloped into a bank, and smashes a vault door. During this sequence, while in the bank, two things were cut out. The first one, which was reported on back in April, is the Mayor of Plano, IL, where the Smallville scenes were shot, had a small cameo in the film as the bank manager. But what I also heard was that there was a Diana Prince Easter Egg somewhere in the bank too.

As you probably know, Diana Prince is the alter ego of Wonder Woman. I wasn?t given the exact details of the scene, but this past April, Empire came out with their Man Of Steel issue where they said, ?Look out for a particularly oh-my-god-I-can?t-believe-this-is-happening bank teller?. Based on what I have been told and what they learned, all signs point to that possibly being the reference. Also, whether or not this makes it on to the blu-ray/DVD extras, who knows. Snyder has said there was only one scene cut from the film. That all the cutting came by shortening scenes down, so this would fall into this category.

With all the Justice League talk floating around, it will be interesting to see how these character Easter Eggs will add to the cohesive universe they are trying to build. Could you just imagine Bruce Wayne telling Superman he owns him money for the satellite him a Zod destroyed? Regardless, with Man Of Steel?s box office things are looking up for DC?s cinematic universe.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 22, 2013)

Superman pins tren


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> the fight scenes were bland, the character development was poor. It was cool to see krypton, but there were so many holes in the story as to be disappointing.



Jeff Sorensen: 4 Complaints of Man Of Steel (and Why They're Bullsh*t)

I recently watched the Donner cut of Superman 2. The original was so cheesy that even watching it when I was little made me think Superman was kind of not right for the screen. The Donner cut made it a little better, but then he flew around the world and turn back time negating the events of the movie which ultimately left the entire thing pointless, again.

In that time, Superhero movies were in their infancy, so I give them leeway because of it. But now, we are neck deep in superhero movies and their sequels, sequels to those sequels, television shows, and superhero film spin offs to television shows. Man of Steel had a lot riding on it because Superman has been kind of a letdown in popular media. They tried to reboot him with Superman Returns, but it was boring, and he just fought a mountain and stalked Lois Lane, or had to explain himself to Lois like a boyfriend who had to justify hanging out with his friends without her. Lots of complaints about Man of Steel have come up, and they're from people who should stop breathing with their mouths open.

Too Much Destruction

 What a lot of critics are saying is that there is too much damage done to cities and to people in the film. If you base this on Superman 2, where the biggest thing destroyed was a bus that flew a foot off the ground into Superman, then I guess you're right. But when you read the comics, watch the cartoons, this amount of destruction is a comic norm. You think that when superheroes and supervillains fight in a city they aren't going to destroy a lot of real estate? The Avengers sort of destroyed a lot, but most of the time was just aliens riding around on their Jet-ski's with no real objective other than to be attacked by the superheroes (Not you Hawkeye or Black Widow). This movie finally showed what superheroes fighting were supposed to look like. When Superman punched he broke the sound barrier. My childhood inside was overwhelmed with how bad I've waited to see a Superman fight done right.

Not Enough Character Development

 Complaints are coming in that Superman's character wasn't that developed. People who say this must have spent the first half of the film in the bathroom because they slammed their 64oz gut busting cherry squishy during the previews. The flashbacks and exposition of Clark Kent's life reinvented the backstory of him learning his powers, being taught to hone them by Jonathan Kent, and also when not to use them (Even his Jonathan saying he possibly should have let that bus of kids drown). We watch Clark act like a teenager who is defiant, go through emotional pain, and learn life lessons that lead him to the present time in the movie. It's a brilliant set up where we learn about him and the both sides of him and his family. 

It Was Too Serious

 Who cares? Superman can be serious. Sure, even the dark, gritty Batman series by Nolan had jabs of humor in it, but does that make them even better because of it? There were a few chuckle moments in this movie, but the seriousness overshadowed it. Again, bringing up Superman 2, that movie was full of chuckle moments. By chuckle, I mean "This movie is awful." Remember when Superman ripped off the cellophane "S" off of his chest and threw it at Zod's enforcer? That should have ruined the franchise. And then there was Superman 3 with Richard Pryor. What? Who thought that was a good idea?

(Boardroom)
 Yes man -- "We need a Superman 3. Ideas?"
 Exec -- "Wife and I just saw that funny black man, Richard Pryor. Put him in that."
 Yes man -- "Ye...yeah, okay."
 (Yes man looks over at group of writers wondering if the high-rise window is shatterproof.)

Superman Was Too Emotional

 Imagine going through grade school knowing that you could beat everyone up, but you're bullied because you allow it because a punch could decapitate them. Imagine being the outsider for all of your life because you don't know your place or your purpose. Imagine on top of puberty, you can see through everything and you can't control it yet. Imagine you lose the person closest to you when you needed them the most. Oh, and you're also an alien. Would you not be an emotional mess of a person, let alone a God on a planet? This makes Superman become a stronger person emotionally, mentally, and even more physically as the movie progresses. He learns that there is no limit to his strengths and keeps overcoming his boundaries. 

I suggest you go into this movie expecting what you've always wanted: A superhero movie done right with a hint of realism that brings you back to when your imagination wanted and hoped for more. That's what I got out of Man of Steel.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2013)

Clay Enos : Junsui Films

The Still Photographer chats exclusively to Junsui Films about his creative relationship with the Snyders, the advantages of shooting on location, the power of the still image, and tells us all about his latest film, MAN OF STEEL


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

1. There???s a ???Keep Calm And Call Batman??? poster hidden in the final fight | 15 Man Of Steel Easter Eggs You May Have Missed | Features | Empire

15 Man Of Steel Easter Eggs You May Have Missed


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

11 minute featurette Sounds on Man of Steel

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=360229107433451&set=vb.221774371201106&type=2&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 23, 2013)

Exclusive: Zack Snyder Wants Mark Strong As Lex Luthor For Man of Steel 2 - Cosmic Book News

Exclusive: Zack Snyder Wants Mark Strong As Lex Luthor For Man of Steel 2

With Man of Steel tipping the scales domestically at over $200 million it seems a sequel is more than likely, with lots of talk surrounding that.

Both director Zack Snyder and Henry Cavill have stated they want more Superman before the Justice League movie, as well as mention of Big Blue taking the lead in the JL film as well.

There has also been a rather large development at Warner Bros. in regards to WB Movie president Jeff Robinov apparently leaving; just how that affects the DC movies remains to be seen.

Chatting with our DC Entertainment source, we were told the following.

Robinov was a big DC supporter; depends what the new guy at the top thinks, but the source is pretty sure all of WB will get behind the DCCU after Man of Steel.

We were told a tidbit regarding General Swanwick in the Man of Steel as the character was originally General Lane, and that is how Lois got access to Superman when he surrendered. They changed it around and replaced General Lane with General Swanwick played by Harry Lennix.

The source says it's been said that filming for the Man of Steel sequel will be begin next year, and Mark Strong is wanted for Lex Luthor by Zack Snyder. Expect pre-production to start coming together by October-December.

David Goyer is hard at work on a first draft of the screenplay for Man of Steel 2. The source says Chris Nolan is sort of overseeing the script/story, but may not have as much input as before as he is focusing on his new film project, Interstellar.

The source noted he would personally like Jonathan Nolan to help Goyer with the screenplay.

Also, David Goyer has a short treatment for Justice League, but there is no story or script so far.

Our DC Entertainment source previously provided us information on the Man of Steel including the bus crash scene that was featured in the movie and more.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 24, 2013)

bio-chem said:


> A movie that gave us rehashed CGI action, inconsistent characters, and a story with holes in it. I think all of my arguments have shown to be valid.
> 
> I don't have any problem with you saying overlook all of that, that's valid, but for 9 bucks a ticket I expect more from my movies. Warner Bros. Owes me a good product.



i agree with you, the first flight seen CGI was horrible but it did get better, the story was ok but not epic. The movie was worth my time and money though, but it did not leave me with the feeling that i have to see more. I feel they could have gone more into his development which would make more people understand the impact of the ending more. My wife was like why is he upset about killing ZOD but she does not realize Supermans ethic code that he has. It would have really made that last seen more of a holy shit factor. 

loise lanes character was pretty boring as well. 

They should have also left it more open at the end, perhaps showing lex luther studying recordings of him and trying to find out who he really is.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

The Ultimate 'Man of Steel' Easter Eggs and References Guide, Part 1
The Ultimate 'Man of Steel' Easter Eggs and References Guide, Part 1 | Movie News | Movies.com

The Ultimate 'Man of Steel' Easter Eggs and References Guide, Part 2

The Ultimate


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2013)

'Man of Steel' and Everything You Need to Know About the Planet Krypton | Movie News | Movies.com

'Man of Steel' and Everything You Need to Know About the Planet Krypton


Superman?s home planet Krypton is always different depending on the continuity, yet certain aspects always remain the same. For instance, Jor-El is always the ?Cassandra? character who knows that the planet is going to explode while the Kryptonian Council refuses to believe his findings. Nearly everything else about it -- including the reason for its destruction -- changes constantly. There was a time when the planet was in the same orbit as Earth, but on the other side of our sun, so until we had space travel it was technically possible and we wouldn?t have known any better. In some versions, the planet?s star would explode, or something that happened 100,000 years earlier was finally destroying the planet. For Man of Steel, David S. Goyer came up with yet another unique reason.

The ancient history of the planet changes just as frequently with each continuity, at least when it?s mentioned at all. But usually it had a harsh terrain with big freaky-looking animals. In 1994, Dan Jurgens suggested that Doomsday, the beast that actually killed Superman, was a product of a scientific experiment performed on ancient Krypton. Its creator would send it out to the planet?s surface where it would be torn apart by the violent creatures that lived there, then collect the DNA to clone him over and over again until he adapted and was able to defeat them.

In contrast, the Krypton shown in the 1978 film (see above) with Christopher Reeve appeared to be icy and made partly of crystals that grew in specific ways from their technology. The film also suggested for the first time that Superman?s ?S? symbol was a family crest, which changed its meaning entirely. Even the comics wouldn?t adapt to that until about a decade ago. Then again, that film made a number of changes to Superman?s history, and many of them stuck or were used in later versions, such as the town of Smallville being specifically in Kansas instead of an unnamed state in Middle America.

In Man of Steel there are several animals shown on Krypton, such as the elephant-sized Rondor beast and flying creatures called h?raka. Jerry Ordway drew the art for the prequel comic and had this to say:

"I can tell you that I drew the h'raka differently inside the comic, from a production painting, where they looked somewhat aquatic, crossed with a dragonfly. Then by the time I drew the cover image, I had been given different reference that showed the creature as more batlike, with a pitbull face. I was a bit mad that I hadn't had that reference for the earlier page, but esthetically the earlier design of the creature evoked a more classic science fiction vibe, which I liked. The question is, I guess, 'If you were riding one of these creatures, as Jor-El does, would you prefer a bat or a flying dolphin?'  I'd prefer the dolphin, as it is less threatening looking, and beautiful. A bat is just scary looking."

But the most interesting thing about Krypton was something subtle in the movie. Because it is larger and denser than Earth, it has a higher gravity, so even without the powers that our yellow sun can give to a Kryptonian, like flight or vision abilities, they are already stronger and faster. In an interview with screenwriter David S. Goyer on the set of the movie in August, 2011, he explained,

"It was always just, if this kind of really happened in the real world, even in terms of how his powers work, I mean, Zack and his team did a really interesting sort of scale of power, and they did a sort of how much fire power each of the... a 40 caliber bullet, a 50?you know, these kinds of things, like a shell grenade would work on a human versus a Kryptonian. Like, you?ll get the physics on all of that, so that like, an M-4 would knock a human back this far. An M-4 would knock a Kryptonian back this far. You know, the fire power from the A-10 Warthogs would knock a human back this far. It will knock a Kryptonian back this far. So, we sort of get all the physics on it, or Zack?s team did all the physics, so that it?s that attempt. So there are rules and science rules within this movie and this universe that things have to apply to, so it?s not just like, magically do whatever. The Kryptonians can jump yea high in our gravity kind of thing. They can punch this hard, lift this much, that sort of thing."

This goes back to the first page of Action Comics #1, which was Superman?s first appearance in 1938. Instead of flying, Superman could jump approximately one eighth of a mile, which is the equivalent of leaping a tall building in a single bound. In the book ?The Physics of Superheroes? by James Kakalios, the author used real physics and compared how high and far a healthy human could jump on Earth to Superman?s leap. He concluded that Krypton?s mass would have to be roughly 15 times that of Earth just to have the right kind of gravity for the explanation given in the early comics. Similar rules exist in Man of Steel.

The society of Krypton also plays an important role. When the Superman comic book story was rebooted in 1986, writer John Byrne suggested that earlier Kryptonian society relied on clones that could be used for spare parts. By Jor-El?s time, the population rate was under specific control and the people tended to live for a very long time, so someone dying or having a child were rare events. Instead of having sex and the mother carrying the fetus for nine months, their DNA would be put together in a birthing matrix until the time came to open it. It was that ?egg? that was sent to Earth, allowing the baby Kal-El to be literally born in Kansas. In an imaginary future, Superman was even elected president of the United States, which was only possible because he had been born in Kansas and not Krypton.

When Geoff Johns began heading up the comics writing team in 2008, he suggested a specific caste/guild system where certain Kryptonians were born to have specific jobs such as science, military, worker, government and so on. In the same interview with David S. Goyer, he explained,

"One of the things that we tried to do in this film was depict Krypton as a truly alien world and not something that was influenced by Flash Gordon or Alex Raymond but a truly alien world. One of the things that we decided early on with Krypton, we drilled down really deep all the various art departments in terms of figuring out the history. Some of this we pulled from comic books. Some of this, we had to fill in the gaps that didn?t exist. But, the gods, the religions, the Krypton, the different guilds and the caste systems, the language we created, a Kryptonian language. So, in all of the?when you see Krypton, there?s a lot of temples and things like that where there will be etchings in stone and all of the things that are rendered in the Kryptonian glyphs can actually be translated into things. So, we wrote each god as a sort of motto in saying each guild has a motto and saying and there?s some Easter eggs in there."

Man of Steel?s version of Krypton is not necessarily different from others, but I did notice a number of references in the scenes on the planet as well as much of the rest of the film. Be sure to come back to Movies.com on Monday for the list of all the Easter eggs and references I caught.

Krypton itself is and needs to be a very interesting and alien place, but I wouldn?t want to live there, especially when it?s about to explode.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2013)

Lex Luthor Bailout with Jon Hamm

"Lex Luthor Bailout" with Jon Hamm from Funny Or Die, Eric Appel, Jon Hamm, christiansprenger, Shauna O'Toole, and Johanna Parker


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

Will A MAN OF STEEL Sequel Hit As Early As...Next Year?!

Will A MAN OF STEEL Sequel Hit As Early As...Next Year?!

In a piece on the recent box office success of Man of Steel, The Wall Street Journal has seemingly revealed that the sequel is being planned for release as early as NEXT YEAR. "Warner is already in development on a sequel to "Man of Steel" and is expected to fast track that for release as soon as 2014, said knowledgeable people close to the studio. In addition, it has long been developing a "Justice League" team-up movie featuring characters such as the Flash and Wonder Woman that could come out as soon as 2015." While this may seem unlikely, it's not exactly unheard of. Fast & Furious 6 came out this year and the seventh instalment of that franchise will be released in a little over a year from now. However, they would need to start work on the movie almost immediately to make this a reality, and Henry Cavill's next project is supposed to be The Man From U.N.C.L.E.. Whether this is a mistake or just a sign that the studio are anxious to establish a new franchise as quickly as possible remains to be seen. We should however find out one way or the other at this year's San Diego Comic Con.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2013)

Antje Traue Was On The Verge Of Quitting Acting Before Landing Faora-Ul Role

Antje Traue Was On The Verge Of Quitting Acting Before Landing Faora-Ul Role

"Man of Steel's" Antje Traue gave herself a deadline, she would either 'make it' as an actress by age 30 or leave the profession. Lucky for her, she landed the role of Faora-Ul in Zack Snyder's Superman reboot at age 29. Her performance as the genetically-engineered Kryptonian killing machine is drawing universal praise and has more than a few lips voicing a strong desire to see her character return in a "Man of Steel" sequel. In describing her preparation for the role, Traue admits to being a bit of a method actor and to that end she abstained from overly fraternizing with her co-stars to make her performance seem more cold and alien. 

Looking back to an earlier point in her life, Traue says she wasn't going to make it as an actress in Germany. "They said, ?You?re not famous enough for the lead roles, and you?re too present for the supporting roles ? you?d overpower the lead," said the 'Tigress of Zod'. To that end, she sought fame elsewhere and landed the role in her very first audition for an English-language film, a lead role in 2009's Pandorum. But that initial luck was atypical, as Traue then lost out on unspecified roles in "The Hobbit", "Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol" and a few other films. Things had digressed to a point where Traue was working at a restaurant when the call for "Man of Steel" auditions came in. The actress was hesitant at first, fearful of another rejection. She admitted, "I was at a point where I didn?t want to do it. I was exhausted from so many rejections, and I thought, ?How many other girls are going to go for this?? Maybe I was aiming too high." 

But as her 30th birthday loomed, Traue decided to throw one last 'all or nothing' toss of the dice. It worked, "And then everything started coming in," the actress exclaimed. 

Traue can next bee seen as one of the leads in another "Warner Bros." joint venture with "Legendary Pictures", "Seventh Son".


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2013)

watched it yesterday.  no complaints about the movie, especially since I was butt sober.  I was entertained for 2hrs so mission accomplished.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 28, 2013)

Wired: Designing Krypton's Tech


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 29, 2013)

How Man of Steel sets up an Aquaman movie

How Man of Steel sets up Aquaman | Moviepilot: New Stories for Upcoming Movies


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 29, 2013)

I hate to say it but an Aquaman movie would fall on its face.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 29, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> I hate to say it but an Aquaman movie would fall on its face.



They'll need to call him Seaman


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2013)

Zaphod said:


> I hate to say it but an Aquaman movie would fall on its face.



almost certainly, but Aquaman gets a bad rap in the Justice League he could kick the crap out of half of them with out breaking a sweat.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2013)

Yet Another New MAN OF STEEL Featurette; "Sculptural Percussion"

Yet Another New MAN OF STEEL Featurette; "Sculptural Percussion"

Mob Scene | Video Player


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2013)

LAM said:


> almost certainly, but Aquaman gets a bad rap in the Justice League he could kick the crap out of half of them with out breaking a sweat.



Hang it up, LAM. Aquaman will *never *get _any _respect.

Aquaman - The Rampaging Reptile-Men - YouTube


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 8, 2013)

LAM said:


> watched it yesterday.  no complaints about the movie, especially since I was butt sober.  I was entertained for 2hrs so mission accomplished.



I saw it yesterday. Liked the historical background aspects, but the storyline was shite and much of the actions scenes dragged on excessively. 

4/10 Star of Davids


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

EXCLUSIVE: Mark Waid Talks MAN OF STEEL Ending - SPOILERS GALORE!

EXCLUSIVE: Mark Waid Talks MAN OF STEEL Ending - SPOILERS GALORE!

It's the final third - particularly the ending - of Man of Steel that has caused the most controversy, and in this exclusive excerpt from an interview with writer Mark Waid he discusses that ending. Nothing but spoilers follow.
(author of the classic Superman: Birthright maxi-series that's currently celebrating its 10th anniversary - more about that at the end of this article).


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 8, 2013)

Brand New MAN OF STEEL Easter Egg Spotted

Brand New MAN OF STEEL Easter Egg Spotted

The logo for WGBS News has been spotted. WGBS News is the primary news outlet of the Galaxy Communications conglomerate which is owned by Morgan Edge, who is known for his connections to the villain Darkseid and ownership of The Globe newspaper. Check it out in the image below.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

MAN OF STEEL Blu-ray Packaging Revealed.

MAN OF STEEL Blu-ray Packaging Revealed.


The collector's edition of Man Of Steel will only have 35,000 available.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2013)

MAN OF STEEL Director Zack Snyder on Casting Henry Cavill - Audio Interview

MAN OF STEEL Director Zack Snyder on Casting Henry Cavill - Audio Interview

In this one-on-one audio interview conducted shortly before Man of Steel opened, director Zack Snyder reflects on what it was about Henry Cavill that convinced him that he was the right man to play the last son of Krypton.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 17, 2013)

How Man of Steel Should Have Ended


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2013)

'MAN OF STEEL' San Diego Comic-Con Viral Video

'MAN OF STEEL' San Diego Comic-Con Viral Video

This is the first of what will probably be more viral videos to come. At this point, I have no idea where this viral promotional effort is heading. Hopefully it leads to the announcement of "Man of Steel 2" during tomorrow's panel.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2013)

Comic-Con 2013: Batman / Superman Film for 2015? | Movie News | Empire

Comic-Con 2013: Batman / Superman Film for 2015?
Flash races in 2016, Justice League may land 2017

Some potentially huge breaking news from inside Comic-Con today: according to The Hollywood Reporter, Warner Bros. is set to announce that Henry Cavill?s Man Of Steel Superman will be teaming up with Batman in 2015, followed by a stand-alone Flash film in 2016 and the long-gestating Justice League in 2017.

Zack Snyder is set to direct the Supes/Bats team-up, which will be scripted by Man Of Steel collaborator David S. Goyer.

With Cavill back in the super-suit, the big question remains as to who will play Bruce Wayne/Batman, since Christian Bale has ruled out a return.

There are even fewer details thus far on the Flash and Justice League announcements beyond the release years, but with the Warner Bros./Legendary panel happening as we write this, expect more news to hit fairly soon today.

We have one of our best embedded in Comic-Con?s Hall H, so expect Empire?s team to bring you all the details once we have them?


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2013)

Exclusive: Tyler Hoechlin Up For New Batman; Screen Test With Henry Cavill; Plot For New Superman/Bats Movie - Cosmic Book News

Exclusive: Tyler Hoechlin Up For New Batman; Screen Test With Henry Cavill; Plot For New Superman/Bats Movie

Last Saturday at Comic-Con following the Warner Bros. panel, attendees were graced with a surprise visit by Man of Steel director Zack Snyder and Harry Lennix announcing the next Superman movie. 

Lennix read text from Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns graphic novel, and then a Superman/Batman logo was revealed to a stunned audience.

The audience quickly erupted with cheers of enthusiasm as Snyder revealed that the new Batman will be a part of the sequel to Man of Steel.

Our DC Entertainment source who provided us with first draft script details for Man of Steel, which included mention of LexCorps in the Metropolis skyline as well as the bus scene with Lana Lang witnessing a young Clark Kent using his super powers, has sent over some information on the upcoming as-of-yet untitled Superman/Batman movie.

Our DC Entertainment source also previously provided us with information on the Batman reboot, which was said to be in part based on the popular Batman Arkham video game franchise. That now looks to be adapted into the recently announced Batman: Arkham Assault animated movie slated for 2014.

We're told Warner Bros. didn't go forward with the Arkham adaptation because they want to get both Batman and Superman out into the cinema quickly. Also, that Snyder and Goyer plot-wise initially didn't have Batman vs. Superman, but since WB wanted to move things along they essentially are combining two films in one, with the movie having been in pre-production for a couple months (merchandising underway as well etc.). We're told, "Snyder is really loving building the DC Cinematic Universe."

9744 Regarding the new Batman, Tyler Hoechlin (Teen Wolf, Lincoln Heights, 7th Heaven, Road To Perdition) is being heavily considered for the part and will be getting a screen test alongside Henry Cavill. Warner Bros. and Snyder are looking at somebody to play the new Batman with a reputation similar to Cavill's, when Cavill was testing for Superman. It's also said that better known actors could also be testing for the role. As filming is expected to begin in early 2014, screen tests should be happening soon. 

Cosmic Book News is also told that the Superman/Batman movie will features villains (in the plural), with it currently thought that the Joker and Lex Luthor team up; however, the source said the villains are only known by a select few, but Luthor is all but guaranteed.

Regarding the plot of the film:

"The sequel is set a year after Man of Steel, and the world is still getting used to having this powerful god on the planet who isn't fully trusted by everybody. Batman certainly doesn't trust Superman. Superman doesn't trust Batman; either of which causes the two to clash when they initially meet. They do however pair up to defeat the villains (not 100% confirmed who the villains are). COULD be Luthor and Joker, but only a select few really know that. Luthor is definitely in the sequel and he doesn't like Superman, believing him a threat to the planet."

Previous to Comic-Con there was also rumor of a Justice League movie and a film for The Flash; however, Snyder only announced Superman/Batman.

We've been told there is a lot in the works being built up to Justice League, which will take place after Superman/Batman with The Flash possibly spinning out of that (the previous rumor said Flash before JL). Also, expect a lot of Easter Eggs to the Justice League members in Superman/Batman with characters like Wonder Woman, The Flash and Green Lantern getting referenced.

Our DC Entertainment Source also says it looks as if the Justice League movie will feature the DC Comics New 52 characters, which could mean no Martian Manhunter, but Cyborg.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2013)

The Daly Supermen


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> The Daly Supermen



Tim Daly provided the voice for Superman in the animated series and movies until now. His son Sam joins the club with the Justice League movie that will be released on Tuesday.

Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox (Video 2013) - IMDb

JUSTICE LEAGUE FLASHPOINT PARADOX Interview Clips With Kevin McKidd & Justin Chambers

Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox is being released on Blu-ray/DVD/Digital Download on July 30, 2013, and in these interview clips actors Justin Chambers (Flash) and Kevin McKidd (Batman) discuss the film.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 31, 2013)

JUSTICE LEAGUE FLASHPOINT PARADOX Interview With Superman Actor Sam Daly

JUSTICE LEAGUE FLASHPOINT PARADOX Interview With Superman Actor Sam Daly

Interview conducted by and copyright Edward Gross 

Although Superman appears in an early sequence of the now available on Blu-ray/DVD/digital download animated film Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox in his classic form, he shows up again [SPOILERS!!!!] in a time-altered world, emaciated and having been held a prisoner under a red sun lamp. It's through the efforts of the Flash, Batman and Cyborg that he is freed and given the opportunity to do what he does best ? this despite all he's been through as a person. Particularly significant about this version of the character as well is the fact that he's voiced by actor Sam Daly, son of Tim who himself had started voicing the Man of Steel in the 1990s with Superman: The Animated Series. 

In an excerpt from an exclusive interview, Sam reflects on the experience of portraying this iconic character, a fact he and his father have some fun with on their web series The Daly Show, the latest episode of which finds Sam being initiated into the elite club of actors who have played Superman, including guest stars Dean Cain and Brandon Routh. 

VOICES FROM KRYPTON: Before we talk about anything else, I saw the episode of The Daly Show called ?The Supermen Dalys.? I?m convinced that you guys are insane. 

SAM DALY: And you know what? I don?t think you?re far off from the truth [both laugh]. It?s all in good fun, as it should be. 

VOICES FROM KRYPTON: How cool is it that you got Brandon Routh and Dean Cain involved? Seriously speaking, where else are you seeing Brandon Routh having fun with the Superman image? 

SAM DALY: It?s so funny actually how we know them. My dad has actually known Dean Cain for a long time, because back when he was doing Wings, Dean was doing Lois & Clark and they knew each other. I remember we went to a Superbowl once when I was a kid, and Dean Cain used to play for the Buffalo Bills, so I met him when I was a kid. It?s funny that for the past five or six years I?ve played in this basketball thing that used to be called the NBA Entertainment League, and now it?s just called the Entertainment League, with both Brandon Routh and Dean Cain. My dad plays in it, too, and it?s a league filled with actors, comedians, musicians, producers, managers, directors?it?s really fun, because one week you?re playing with Brandon Routh and Dean Cain, and the next week you?re playing against Chris Brown. It used to be you?d play against Jaime Foxx and Adam Sandler and all of them, but these guys come and go every year. It?s fun, because I wouldn?t invite a friend to my old man?s basketball league, but when you?re playing against Snoop Dogg and Justin Timberlake, they?re, like, ?Oh, yeah, I?ll come by and check it out.? For me, meeting the other actors and celebrities is fun and everything, but it was really about meting directors and producers snd saying, ?Hey, wouldn?t you like to put me in your project?? From it I?ve made some amazing friends, and met such cool people like Dean and Brandon. And Brandon was so cool. When he came to shoot on our shoot day, he was so excited because this was the first time he had revisited his Superman role since Superman Returns. We were very hmbled and honored by the fact he would come and do it and mess around with us for an afternoon. 

VOICES FROM KRYPTON: Don?t get me wrong, I think Henry Cavill is a great Superman, but I always felt that Brandon Routh got a raw deal because, unfortunately, he was in Superman Returns and they had to distance themselves from it. 

SAM DALY: As do I. I think Brandon was an amazing Superman. Not only did he look the part well, but he was a great Clark and a great Superman. It?s weird how when the higher ups are relaunching something, you have to remove yourself from the last one. I?ll certainly never forget Superman Returns. 

VOICES FROM KRYPTON: Alright, enough of this tangential stuff, let?s talk about you. Is there any special feeling that you?re following in your father?s footsteps with this character? 

SAM DALY: Of course. He said it best at the 75th Anniversary Superman panel at Comic-Con, that it?s so incredible that we?re the first ever father and son in real life to be part of the Superman family in one way or the other. To be able to have that bond with such an iconic character is something that they can never take away from us. Again, it?s a humbling thing, because I grew up loving Superman so much, as did he. Now I get to actually put a voice behind him and the fact that my dad has done the voice for so long, is really an incredible experience. I?m so grateful and I hope to do lots more. 

VOICES FROM KRYPTON: Did you have to audition for this? How did it come together? 

SAM DALY: This was actually my first ever voiceover work. What happened is that the wonderfully talented Andrea Romano ? my dad had worked with her starting in 1996 ? became a big fan of The Daly Show and loved watching that. It?s sort of hard to ignore the fact that my dad and I do sound very similar to one another, so she called him up one day and said, ?Listen, I have this new animated movie. It?s a Justice League movie, but it?s mainly about the Flash. Superman shows up in a much smaller role.? She knew my dad was busy ? he was going back East last summer to do a play ? and she said, ?Would Sam be interested?? Luckily enough I was sitting in the car with him when she called and I almost jumped through the phone to say, ?Of course I am!? She brought me in, we hit it off, talked about it, did a few ADR sessions and that?s how it all went down. It was all thanks to the brilliance of the amazing Andrea Romano. I owe her everything. 

VOICES FROM KRYPTON: When you read the script and despite the fact that Superman?s role is a pretty small one, were you able to get inside his head? 

SAM DALY: To be honest, at first I was, like, ?Wow, he?s really weak and soft. Thanks, Andrea? [laughs]. Reading it, what?s so great about the Superman character in this one is that he has an interesting ? even though he may not have many words of dialogue ? arc in the movie. He starts off and he?s classic Superman. He?s huge in the first scene; he?s the extra-bulky Superman. But then in this alternate world to have this sort of weaker, frail Superman is such a different side that we?re not used to seeing him as. And through it all to overcome the obstacles and rise up again and become the Man of Steel and save the day in some way, was really something that I could tap in to as an actor to bring my voice to that and try to give him a little bit of an arc. Through it all at the end he comes back as hero and friend and preserves truth, justice and the American way. I really saw it as a challenge and saw it as something that, luckily, Andrea was able to help direct me through. I also learned that I could grunt in many different ways [laughs]. That?s what you learn quickly doing the voices of superheroes. 

For the rest of this interview, please click HERE. JUSTICE LEAGUE EXCLUSIVE: Sam Daly on Voicing Superman


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2013)

Top 10 Actors Who Should Play The Next Batman | nerdbastards.com

Top 10 actors who should play the next Batman


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 4, 2013)

*SuperMan can be a dick...*


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 5, 2013)

Is Josh Brolin Now Unlikely For Batman In SUPERMAN/BATMAN; A New Name Rises For The Role Of Batman

Is Josh Brolin Now Unlikely For Batman In SUPERMAN/BATMAN; A New Name Rises For The Role Of Batman

With the announcement of the Superman/Batman movie coming in 2015 from a couple of weeks ago at Comic-Con, many have wondered who will be the next Batman? Many fans had hoped that the rebooted Batman would be a younger Batman that is earlier his career but instead it seems like we may get a more experienced and older Batman. A list of actors who are rumored to play Batman has been revealed. The list included Josh Brolin, Ryan Gosling, and many others. It is said that Josh Brolin is currently the front runner but it doesn't seem like he will do it. Here is what they say about Josh: 

From what I am hearing the frontrunner. Hot choice. If a nasty, edgy, Frank Milleresque bone breaking Batman is what Zack is looking for, well then this is the guy. The only thing that makes me think he won?t do it is because he went through a nasty divorce this year with Superman?s mom Diane Lane. Yes, I know they won?t have scenes together but there is a thing in  pre-production called a table read with the whole cast which could be quite awkward. That and junket/premiere appearances can be awkward as well. I can be totally wrong but who knows. 

So even though Josh Brolin is becoming a big fan favorite out of the list of actors who WB's is looking at, he may not do it due to his recent divorce to Ma Kent, Diane Lane. Since it's reported Diane Lane will be back as Ma Kent, it will be kind of awkward for Brolin to be in a film with his ex-wife. Personally Brolin is my pick for Batman out of that list of actors for the role but I can understand him not doing it. 

So since Josh Brolin maybe out, who's in? Well the Latino Review is suggesting that Gerald Butler (300) is on the list to be the next to receive the cape and cowl: 

Yes, the Spartan King. He?s another dope actor who got the height, presence, acting chops, and is a winstrol cycle away from being a physically imposing macho Batman. The only negative is his accent which my twitter followers have been giving me shit over. Remember though, Butler already worked with Zack in 300 and is coming off a hit Olympus Has Fallen, the movie that murdered White House Down. 

So with Brolin may be out, we now have Gerald Butler added to the list.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 5, 2013)

My wife has read in a few places that Richard Armitage is in consideration for Batman.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 8, 2013)

Mark Strong hints at Lex Luthor 'Superman vs Batman' role - Movies News - Digital Spy

Exclusive:  Mark Strong hints at Lex Luthor 'Superman vs Batman' role

Mark Strong has hinted that he will play Lex Luthor in Man of Steel's untitled sequel.

Following the release of Zack Snyder's film, it was strongly rumored that Superman's iconic nemesis would feature in the sequel, with Strong named as one of several contenders for the role. 

Asked by Digital Spy whether there was any truth to the rumors, Strong responded: "All I can say is... watch this space."

It was announced at Comic-Con last month that the Man of Steel sequel would feature Batman, and would draw heavily on Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns, in which a grizzled Bruce Wayne faces off against Superman. 

Christian Bale will not return to play Wayne, and it has been reported that Josh Brolin, Ryan Gosling and Matthew Goode are among those being considered to take over the role. 

Strong's new series Low Winter Sun starts in the UK on Friday, August 16 at 10pm on Fox.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2013)

Ben Affleck to Play Batman in Man of Steel Sequel | Comcast

Ben Affleck to Play Batman in Man of Steel Sequel

Ben Affleck may not be directing a Justice League movie, but... 

This is so much better!

The Oscar winner is going to play Batman in the planned Man of Steel sequel, Warner Bros. announced Thursday. 

Zack Snyder is returning to direct the follow-up to his first Superman flick, starring Henry Cavill as the titular superhero, which has made more than $649 million worldwide. 

Production on the sequel, which has no official title yet, is scheduled to kick off next year and the film is due in theaters July 17, 2015.

Of course, this isn't Affleck's first foray into playing a character ripped from the pages of a comic book?he starred in Daredevil in 2003?nor is it his first brush with the Superman mythos. 

Back when his acting career was in its limbo period, Affleck scored a Golden Globe nomination for playing George Reeves?the star of the 1950s-era Adventures of Superman TV series?in Hollywoodland, which took on the murder vs. suicide question that shadows Reeves' death to this day. 

"Ben provides an interesting counter-balance to Henry's Superman," Snyder said in a statement. "He has the acting chops to create a layered portrayal of a man who is older and wiser than Clark Kent and bears the scars of a seasoned crime fighter, but retain the charm that the world sees in billionaire Bruce Wayne. I can't wait to work with him."


----------



## LAM (Aug 22, 2013)

Affleck as Superman, that doesn't sound good at all, IMO.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Bryan Cranston Cast as Lex Luthor in

Bryan Cranston Cast as Lex Luthor in ?Man of Steel? Sequel

Matt McGloin of Cosmic Book News is reporting that actor Bryan Cranston has been cast as supervillain Lex Luthor in the upcoming Man of Steel sequel. He writes, ?Bryan Cranston has been cast as Lex Luthor in what is said to be at least a six ?appearance? deal?and may be as high as ten.? The sequel will also star Ben Affleck as Batman and Henry Cavill as Superman and opens in theaters on July 17, 2015.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2013)

Here’s What The BATMAN/SUPERMAN Film Could Look Like… ? Nerdist

Here?s What The BATMAN/SUPERMAN Film Could Look Like?

With the burning fury of one thousand imploding Kryptonian suns, the Internet descended upon the news that Ben Affleck will be playing Batman like a school of piranhas in a kiddie pool. While many of you were seething with rage, enterprising filmmakers like YouTube?s SoylentBrak1 were creating mock trailers to give us a sense of just what it would be like to see Mr. Affleck as Bats, Bryan Cranston as Lex Luthor, and, of course, Henry Cavill as Superman once again. Judging by this fan-made teaser trailer, I have to say the results aren?t half bad. Now, it?s just up to David Goyer to write a monologue half as good as anything that?s come out of Walter White?s mouth in the last five seasons of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 29, 2013)

Superman/Batman Film Will Shoot In Detroit | Movie News | Empire

Superman/Batman Film Will Shoot In Detroit
The new home of Metropolis and Gotham. Gothtropolis?

Though there was a thought that Zack Snyder would be returning to Vancouver and its environs (a favourite shooting haunt of his) to film the Superman/Batman crossover-flavoured Man Of Steel sequel, Canada will have to manage without the last son of Krypton and Gotham?s Caped Crusader: they?re off to Michigan.

In an announcement from the Michigan Film Office, picked up by Coming Soon?s Bat-web radar, the superhero mash-up, lured by tax incentives, will film in and around Detroit. Which means that both Metropolis and, presumably, Gotham will both be played on screen by a city that has recently declared bankruptcy. Hopefully Bruce Wayne?s billions will be a welcome cash injection.

?Detroit is a great example of a quintessential American city, and I know it will make the perfect backdrop for our movie,? says Snyder. ?Detroit and the entire state of Michigan have been fantastic collaborators, and we are looking forward to working together on this film.?

With the title still undecided, we do know the film will feature returning Steel workers Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Laurence Fishburne and Diane Lane, joined by Ben Affleck, who, as you may have heard (and read via the virtual gnashing of teeth and rending of garments online), is playing Bats. It?s scheduled to kick off production early next year for a July 17, 2015 release date in the US (and possibly here, though there has been no official word on that).


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 3, 2013)

First Look At Henry Cavill On Set As The MAN FROM U.N.C.L.E

First Look At Henry Cavill On Set As The MAN FROM U.N.C.L.E

Or is that his co-star Armie Hammer? Are either of them actually playing the titular character? Anyway, here we have some set snaps of Man Of Steel's Henry Cavill looking dapper in a different kind of suit while shooting Guy Ritchie's period-set thriller..


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

Meet Your New Wonder Woman, Gal Gadot ? Nerdist

Meet Your New Wonder Woman, Gal Gadot

After months of speculation and weird fan Photoshop mock-ups, the DC Cinematic Universe finally has its Wonder Woman: Gal Gadot. The Israeli actress, who has made a name for herself in the Fast & the Furious series, will star as Wonder Woman/Diana Prince alongside Henry Cavill and Ben Affleck in 2015′s Zack Snyder-directed Batman vs Superman. It?s unknown how large the role will be, but it?s significant in that this is the iconic character?s first feature film incarnation.

Originally, it was reported that Gadot was testing for a role believed to be Wonder Woman alongside G.I. Joe: Retaliation?s Elodie Yung and Olga Kurylenko. Now, thanks to Batman vs. Superman director Zack Snyder, we know who won that Paradise Island throwdown.

In a statement presumably made from the window of his new invisible jet, Snyder said, ?Wonder Woman is arguably one of the most powerful female characters of all time and a fan favorite in the DC Universe. Not only is Gal an amazing actress, but she also has that magical quality that makes her perfect for the role. We look forward to audiences discovering Gal in the first feature film incarnation of this beloved character.?

But, that?s not all, folks! Variety reports that Warners is looking to cast the villain in the film with Zero Dark Thirty and 300: Rise of an Empire star Callan Mulvey being eyed as the top candidate. Who could that villain be? My money is on Starro because why not.

Batman vs. Superman is set for release on July 17, 2015.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 4, 2013)

Watch Man of Steel (2013) Online for Free - Viooz 
Watch it for free


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> Meet Your New Wonder Woman, Gal Gadot



Oh, great. An emaciated woman playing an Amazon. Well, at least she's 5'9". With heels, she should be okay height-wise. I just hope the pack some weight on her.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

From facebook:


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2014)

Mark Twight of Gym Jones in Tel Aviv; Gal Gadot

Mark Twight of Gym Jones in Tel Aviv; Gal Gadot?s ?intense? Wonder Woman training

Professional trainer Mark Twight of Gym Jones was the exclusive trainer for Henry Cavill, Michael Shannon, and Antje Traue in Man of Steel and was hands on coaching Henry?s magnificent transformation into Superman shape.  Recently, Henry has been training in Salt Lake City, the home of Gym Jones, to return to peak Superman condition for Man of Steel 2, unofficially titled Batman vs Superman.

With the announcement of Gal Gadot as Wonder Woman in the next movie, fans all over have asked for her to build some mass and take on a more physical resemblance to the DC heroine they adore.  In Gal?s first public interview since winning the coveted role, she shared she was already in training for martial arts and more. Gal has taken fans? concerns seriously, who disapproved of her slender physique.

On January 7, 2014, Mark Twight (Gym Jones) tweeted the following image writing ?My neighborhood for the next little while.?  With the help of our reader and fan Shay, it is confirmed this is Tel Aviv, Israel.  Today?s photos also bring images of Gal leaving the gym following an intense workout, perhaps involving Mark Twight.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Wonder Woman Gal Gadot featured in Total Film Magazine | Man of Steel Fan Page

Wonder Woman Gal Gadot featured in Total Film Magazine

Our new Wonder Woman, Gal Gadot, has received a small feature in the current issue of Total Film Magazine, Issue 216.

Gal was cast recently in the upcoming Superman/ Batman movie in an official announcement from Warner Bros Pictures(no official title, but is oft referred to as Batman vs Superman/ Man of Steel 2.)  The Israeli actress and model has begun training in her home of Tel Aviv, which we reported Mark Twight of Gym Jones has travelled to as well.  She recently responded to comments on her physique, taking her critics head on regarding her appearance:


I represent the Wonder Women of the new world. Breasts? anyone can buy for 9,000 shekels and everything is fine. By the way, Wonder Woman is amazonian, and historically accurate amazonian women actually had only one breast. So, if I?d really go ?by the book??it?d be problematic.

While the world waits for the high profile new superhero movie from Man of Steel Director Zack Snyder, Warner Bros has officially announced a change in the release date of the movie to May 6, 2016.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

SUPERMAN-BATMAN Movie Gets Pushed Back To 2016 ? Nerdist

SUPERMAN-BATMAN Movie Gets Pushed Back To 2016

Warner Bros. Pictures has decided to push back the release of its highly anticipated Superman-Batman movie into 2016. The studio claims that this is the best move for them to provide their filmmakers with the ?time to realize fully their vision.?

The movie was originally scheduled for release on July 15, 2015, but now won?t be hitting the big screen for almost an entire year after the original date, on May 6, 2016.  The delay came after production on the film got moved into the second quarter of this year. Warner Bros. Pictures? untitled Peter Pan movie, however, will be moving its release date to July 17, 2015, filling in the gap being left by the Superman-Batman movie.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 20, 2014)

Batman vs Superman now hiring production crew for Detroit area | Man of Steel Fan Page

Work on a big film and rub elbows with the stars

Well, we don?t really know if you?ll be able to rub elbows with the stars of Batman vs Superman. Warner Bros may have delayed production?s start date, as well as the release date, but it is still full steam ahead as they prepare for a highly anticipated moving teaming the giants of DC Comics up on the big screen for the first time ever.

The types of positions a person may apply for, while not specifically listed, are:
?Makeup Artists
?Hair Stylists
?Camera Operators
?Grips
?Security
?Wardrobe Handlers
?NOTE: This is NOT for extras casting. That will be announced at a later time.

Interested candidates, with relevant work experience, should email professional resumes


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/gal-gadot-flexes-her-wonder-woman-workout-progress-in-photo/

Gal Gadot Flexes Her WONDER WOMAN Workout Progress In Photo

Hot damn! For anyone worried that Gal Gadot wouldn?t take her casting as Wonder Woman seriously, allow her to flex your current outlook on her determination. Today she posted a progress shot of her marvelous (yes I said ?marvel?, I went there) physique after what she described as a ?good workout in the morning.? Take a look at her fabulous bicep toning thus far:






Well, all right, then, Ms. Gadot, not too shabby. She?s not quite there yet, but of course, change doesn?t happen overnight. Gadot has been engaged in an extreme training regimen consisting of Kung Fu, kickboxing, swords, jujutsu, and Brazilian, all in order to prepare for her role as Wonder Woman. Given that Superman-Batman is delayed into 2016, I?d imagine she?d be nice and buffed up well in time for the movie?s shooting. 

Even if you were one of the folks who wasn?t too fond of her choosing, you have to at least give her credit for busting her ass to don the garments of the Amazon Princess. You go, girlfriend!
https://www.facebook.com/GalGadot/p...25616998925/10152172148853926/?type=1&theater


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 18, 2014)

Superman With a GoPro


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Superman With a GoPro



Okay...that was pretty cool.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2014)

Henry Cavill: Becoming Superman


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.manofsteelfanpage.com/2958/featured/batman-vs-superman-extras-casting-call/

The Michigan Film Office has posted a specific extras casting call for the Batman vs Superman movie in the Detroit area. All applicants must be available June to November. Please review carefully.

This specific casting call is for clean cut military and law enforcement types and business executives in suits over 18 yrs., male and female.

NO COSTUMES PLEASE!

MUST be available to work in Detroit area locations, week days, either inside or outside, anytime between June-November 2014.

Photos will be taken at no charge, please bring a pen for application & absolutely, NO KIDS at casting call. If you&#146;d like to submit kids ages 9-15, please bring small current school type picture.

When

Sunday, April 27, 2014

11:00 am -3:00 pm  (Last person MUST be in line by 3 pm before line cuts off!)

Please no early line ups & NO PHONE CALLS!!

Location 

Somerset Inn/North Entrance

2601 W. Big Beaver Road, Troy, MI 48084

Park in lot along Big Beaver Rd., enter North side

Please do not disturb this business and NO PHONE CALLS!!


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni57129701/

'Justice League' movie to follow 'Batman/Superman' in 2018

Sometimes Justice just takes longer than expected. 

Warner Bros. says it is going to try again to create a big-screen version of Justice League, the long-demanded, occasionally attempted team-up between Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman, Green Lantern and other iconic DC superheroes. 

In an interview with the Wall Street Journal, the studio&#146;s production president Greg Silverman confirmed that Zack Snyder would follow-up his 2016 Batman/Superman movie with this one, delivering Justice League to theaters sometime in 2018. 

&#147;It will be a further expansion of this universe,&#148; Silverman told reporter Ben Fritz. &#147;Superman vs Batman will lead into Justice League.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2014)

Jason Momoa will play Aquaman in 'Dawn Of Justice,' and we know how it will happen

http://www.hitfix.com/motion-captur...awn-of-justice-and-we-know-how-it-will-happen



So remember a few weeks ago when Jason Momoa made headlines because he said he was tired of being asked if he was going to play Aquaman in "Batman Vs Superman: Dawn Of Justice"?

Well, he's totally playing Aquaman in "Batman Vs Superman: Dawn Of Justice."

While Warner Bros. hasn't made that announcement officially yet, HitFix can confirm that he will be playing the part, and that Zack Snyder has already finalized his designs for the character so shooting can take place soon.

One of the things that has driven me crazy since the release of "Man Of Steel" is when people say that the last act of the film is a problem since there's no consequences for Superman after all of the destruction that results from his battle with Zod. I felt like it was pretty clear walking out of the theater that the next film would have to be all about consequences. I suspected that Lex Luthor would use the destruction as a way of making Superman look like a monster, and it sounds like that is indeed one of the major ideas that they're playing with in "Dawn Of Justice."

Someone else who's not particularly happy about what happened in that film is Aquaman. I'm not sure if that's the actual name they'll use or not, but what we're hearing is that he is not pleased about the World Engine and what it did to the Indian Ocean. He will not have a major role in the film, but he will make an appearance, and it definitely sets him up to return once Snyder gets to "Justice League."


So don't keep asking Momoa about the rumor. It's driving him crazy, and he's got to be sworn to secrecy. But rest assured that when "Dawn Of Justice" arrives in theaters in 2016, we're going to see the king of Atlantis onscreen, and Vinnie Chase will have nothing to do with it at all.

"Batman Vs Superman: Dawn Of Justice" arrives in theaters May 6, 2016.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20140627/b555082/

Amy Adams Gives First Class Seat to Serviceman

Amy Adams is a class act. 

The five-time Academy Award nominee gave her first class seat to an American serviceman who was also on her Delta flight. Adams, 39, took his seat in coach during their flight from Detroit to Los Angeles.

Jemele Hill, co-host of ESPN's Numbers Never Lie, broke the news via Twitter Friday morning. "I'm an even bigger fan now," she tweeted. Hill was unaware that Adams was born on a military base during her father's days in the service. The family moved several times before settling in Colorado when she was 8. 

Hill recounted the experience via e-mail. "When we were waiting to board, I saw her glance the soldier's way and then she said something to the person she was traveling with," Hill wrote to NBC's Today in a message from the flight. "Once we boarded, I saw she was in first class. I was upgraded to first class and she was a couple rows behind me. I think she must have said something to the flight attendant, because before we took off she had vacated her seat and the flight attendant brought the soldier to her seat." 

A flight attendant told Hill that the serviceman chatted privately with Adams near the front of the plane.

"I just thought it was incredibly classy and thoughtful," Hill said of the actress' selfless gesture.

Adams has spent the past month and a half shooting Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice in Michigan. The blockbuster, co-starring Ben Affleck and Henry Cavill, is scheduled to hit theaters on May 6, 2016.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/08/batm...to-march-2016-more-dc-release-dates-revealed/

BATMAN V SUPERMAN Moving To March 2016, More DC Release Dates Revealed

For the last few months, many have speculated about what will happen in May 2016 when Marvel&#146;s Captain America 3 was set to go head-to-head at the box office with DC/Warner Bros&#146; highly anticipated Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice. Given the power DC wields by having their two most recognizable star players in the same film, conventional wisdom seemed to state that Marvel was going to move Captain America 3 to a new date, a notion that seemed even likelier after Captain America: The Winter Soldier cleaned up at the box office following its April release. But now, thanks to a new report from The Wrap, it seems DC has blinked first.

According to the article, Warner Brothers has opted to move the Man of Steel follow-up to March 25th, 2016. The shift makes sense as the Captain America sequel proved there&#146;s blockbuster money to be made for spring released superhero films, and Warner Brothers doesn&#146;t want to risk losing any ticket sales to Marvel while they&#146;re trying to build a foundation for the DCCU.

But the release date insanity doesn&#146;t stop there as the following list of untitled DC and WB films was released as well:

Untitled DC Film  - 08/05/16

Untitled DC Film  - 06/23/17 

Untitled DC Film  - 11/17/17

Untitled DC Film  - 03/23/18 

Untitled DC Film  - 07/27/18 

Untitled WB Event Film - 11/16/18

Untitled DC Film  - 04/05/19

Untitled DC Film  - 06/14/19

Untitled DC Film  - 04/03/20

Untitled DC Film  - 06/19/20

Untitled WB Event Film - 11/20/20

Holy cats, that&#146;s a lot of release dates! This is almost certainly a direct response to Marvel carving out a swath of release dates through 2019 for themselves as DC/WB doesn&#146;t want to be seemingly left behind. It&#146;s currently unknown if these &#147;untitled DC films&#148; are the ones rumored to be on DC&#146;s cinematic slate, but leaked plans for films through 2018 including Shazam, Sandman, Justice League, Wonder Woman, Flash/Green Lantern, and Man of Steel 2, but even though the dates don&#146;t line up exactly, the large amount of titles does.  As for the two secret WB event films, rumor is they&#146;ll be sequels to the upcoming Harry Potter spin-off, Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. The studio isn&#146;t about to go into the continuation of one of its biggest properties half-cocked, and securing two dates for potential future sequels is the right move. Still, that leaves plenty of room for speculation as to exactly what those films might be.


----------



## Devostator (Aug 13, 2014)

I actually enjoyed this movie


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 10, 2015)

Batman V Superman SPLIT IN TWO?!?! - News Dump


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2015)

Leaked teaser trailer

https://vid.me/NlzG


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 19, 2015)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice Official Teaser Trailer #1


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2015)

Just saw Man of Steel on DVD at Target. Only $7.50.

Can't wait for BvS!


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 11, 2015)

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - Comic-Con Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=44969


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 20, 2015)

Batman V Superman: Dawn of Justice will run for more than two and a half hours, according to a German theater source (via DC Comics Movie).

The runtime for the film, which will be rated PG-13, is going to be 151 minutes, making it longer than Man of Steel's 143 minutes.

The film is due in theaters in March.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 9, 2016)

So Aquaman, Cyborg and Superman walk into a bar in London... 






Justice League starts filming on Monday.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Barbell66 (May 12, 2016)

I enjoyed Batman vs. Superman.  It helped that I didn't read spoilers so I went into it with open eyes.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2016)




----------

